# Multisim 10.1 oscilador de cristal a 4Mhz y 1Mhz (Ayuda)



## Gatz (Dic 2, 2010)

Hola pues tengo el problema que en multisim no estan estos osciladores y nesesito crearlos en fisico y simularlos, se trata de crear un sircuito que usando un oscilador de cristal de 1Mhz pue sde una salida de 1MHz y usando uno de 4 de su respectiva salida de 4Mhz, se podra meter alguna libreria al simulador? alguien tiene alguna idea o bien conose algun simulador que tenga estos osciladores?

Gracias de antemano.


----------

